# Getting Divorced? The whole story LONG



## C-Money

A little over a decade ago there was a young good looking guy that met a really good looking girl at work. This girl really got his fire burning, the only problem was that she had a bf. This young guy did not care, as he saw this girl that he was head over heels in love with, and could see himself with her forever. The really good looking girl was resistant to him, as she believed her heart belonged to another. Try after try, he finally was able to get really good looking girl to pay attention to him. They began seeing each other and really hit it off. Boyfriend lived elsewhere, and wasn't around to intervene. Young guy, and good looking girl were not Christians, and let their passion take over. Good looking girl gave young guy her everything. Young guy was so happy. He thought things were going to be great. Unfortunately for young guy, boyfriend showed up. Warm feelings from Good looking girl returned for boyfriend, and she went back with him, giving her everything. Young guy knew good looking girl had this awful dilemma, but was terribly persistent. He was able to get her back. She gave herself to young guy again. Shortly after, she told young guy that she had given herself to boyfriend. This hurt young guy badly, but he told himself that everything would be ok, and that he loved good looking girl so much that it would not matter.

A couple years went by, and some healing occurred. Good looking girl was in love with young guy, and he would do anything for her. They decided that they wanted to be married. Young guy took her hand and they became one.

Unfortunately, things became more complicated once they became married. Young guy got a little older and started becoming more adult. Responsibilities kicked in and things like work became overwhelming. Good looking girl hung in there for young guy for a while. With all the stress, came some fighting. It became worse and worse as time went on. Young guy even started bringing up the past "infidelity" of good looking girl to her former boyfriend, from time to time. Things went up and down for a while. Birthdays and anniversaries came and went. Good looking girl hung in there for a while, Young guy, became more involved in his work and harder to get along with. 

One day Good looking girl decided she was going to become christian. Young guy didn't like this because his knowledge of Christians was full of hipocracy. He let her do her thing though. They continued to grow apart. The fights got worse and more unfair. Arguments escalated quickly. They could argue about anything. Good looking girl started putting on weight and young guy even gave her a hard time about that. All of these changes made young guy think good looking girl loved him less.

More birthday's came and went, houses changed, money became an issue as with many other couples. Young guy worked even harder and spent even less time with good looking girl. The fights became more frequent, and about even more silly things. Private time became less and less frequent and less enjoyable. Young guy started to look at computer porn. Good looking girl caught young guy and he said he didn't want to be married anymore. This hurt good looking girl. A little time passed, and the two thought they were going to survive and make things work. Young guy got lonely and bored and started looking at computer porn again. This infuriated good looking girl. He was remorseful, and decided to seek counseling. Unfortunately, he went to a counselor that said, no big deal. The tough times continued and the couple decided to go see someone together. This counselor was also not christian, and made it not such a big deal. 

The problem is that to good looking girl, it is a big deal, and she calls it adultery.

Along comes F- Book. An old admirer (creepy guy) looks up good looking young girl and they wind up going on a date when young guy was at work. You know the rest. 

Now good looking girl has moved out, and the couple has filed for divorce. Creepy guy is hanging around waiting for good looking girl to be divorced. 

Young guy feels terrible, and misses his good looking girl. 

Good looking girl seems to have feelings for young guy still, but continues to send mixed signals and cruel actions against young guy.

Young guy has started going to church and reading the bible, but is not finding the comfort he so desperately needs. Truly, he just wants good looking girl back, but feels it could be too late, as even though she is "christian", she does not seem to be doing things as one would expect christians to do...

What to do?


----------



## 827Aug

Hmmmm....Young Guy should speak to Good Looking Girl's minister about the problem for starters.


----------



## C-Money

Young guy knows she went to counseling at the church, but they don't call him back.


----------



## 827Aug

Are you both going to the same church? It's time to expose her unchristian behavior. I assume she is having a full blown affair?


----------



## C-Money

According to her, she is not having a full blown affair, and that as far as she is concerned, we are already divorced (even though only filed). They have an emotional connection at this point, and I do believe her that she has not slept with him. I forgot to mention, Creepy guy is married.


----------



## 4sure

Both of you go to mc that is not affiliated with the church. Give it a try. Hope she doesn't get involved with creep. Bad move.


----------



## 827Aug

C-Money said:


> I forgot to mention, Creepy guy is married.


Then give Mrs. Creepy Guy a call and expose the relationship. Did you tell Good Looking Young Girl's parents what their daughter is doing with Creepy Guy? 

The reason I said to talk to her minister is because of Matthew 18:15-17--How a Christian is supposed to resolve a conflict.

Matthew 18:15-17 If your brother or sister sins, go and point out their fault, just between the two of you. If they listen to you, you have won them over. But if they will not listen, take one or two others along, so that ‘every matter may be established by the testimony of two or three witnesses.’ If they still refuse to listen, tell it to the church; and if they refuse to listen even to the church, treat them as you would a pagan or a tax collector.


----------

